# Facebook and the nonsense called timeline



## windchimes (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have never converted to the new timeline interface in Facebook and now it seems they are automatically converting my wall to timeline settings in a few days time.TFB is showing the new wall as a preview for 7 days and by the time I can edit the timeline the way I needed it seems. I am not interested in keeping a diary of mine like this in facebook and  want it to remain as a "Write and then forget" scribble pad interface.

1) Is there any way to retain the old interface if converted?

2) Anyway from people( 'friends')  to stop access or dig into all past updates in timeline.

3) And if needed, any one button solution to clear all past entries of say a year or a month?


Looking forward and best wishes!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 29, 2012)

The timeline feature has been there for months. Nothing you can do about it..


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 29, 2012)

Some fools in crap facebook tech groups will suggest you links for removing timeline, don't click on them. They are 3rd party softwares which can steal your sensitive data.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2012)

Although Timeline is a change to stay, I don't really think it matters that much. Slowly you get used to the new interface and then older one seems archaic.
It's a change which you "have" to accept or leave FB entirely. 

Anyway, you CAN do something for your posts of the past in timeline view. 
Goto Privacy Settings and look for this option, "Limit the Audience for Past Posts" through which you can, _"Limit the audience for posts you shared with friends of friends or Public"_.


----------



## windchimes (Jul 30, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Although Timeline is a change to stay, I don't really think it matters that much. Slowly you get used to the new interface and then older one seems archaic.
> It's a change which you "have" to accept or leave FB entirely.
> 
> Anyway, you CAN do something for your posts of the past in timeline view.
> Goto Privacy Settings and look for this option, "Limit the Audience for Past Posts" through which you can, _"Limit the audience for posts you shared with friends of friends or Public"_.



Well Vyom, didn't quite get what exactly is "Past posts" since how old would be taken as Past? Infact all data would be a matter of past in just a seconds time, right?

According to FB "If you use this tool, content on your timeline you've shared with 'friends of friends' or Public will change to Friends. You also have the option to individually change the audience of your posts. Just go to the post you want to change and choose a different audience."

I don't even want friends to dig into past, by checking into timeline at a later stage, but they should see the updates when I am doing them as well. Any solution there? :/


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't really see the problem here. :/

Technically the "past" posts which you are worried your friends might see can also be seen by scrolling down your wall. Time line just makes it more "accessible".

So if you are so paranoid about your past posts, just delete them one by one. OR, disable your current facebook account, and start on a clean slate!


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 30, 2012)

^ agreed


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2012)

What is Facebook


----------



## windchimes (Jul 31, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I don't really see the problem here. :/
> 
> Technically the "past" posts which you are worried your friends might see can also be seen by scrolling down your wall. Time line just makes it more "accessible".
> 
> So if you are so paranoid about your past posts, just delete them one by one. OR, disable your current facebook account, and start on a clean slate!



Thanks.. ain't that paranoid but intense dislike for timeline for sure.
Cheers!


----------



## Knightlover (Jul 31, 2012)

Facebook itself is a nonsense.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 31, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What is Facebook



 a book with photographs of many people faces. Website at facebook.com
seems like a interesting concept


----------



## windchimes (Jul 31, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> Facebook itself is a nonsense.



Agree to a major extent. Joined due to peer pressure. But have to stay since I figured out this as the most easiest way to reach to many


----------



## rockfella (Jul 31, 2012)

A nonsense called Facebook and more nonsense called timeline!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 31, 2012)

Got bored of fb dont spend tym but donno why whenever i open chrome 1st thing i do is type "f in address bar and press enter".


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> Facebook itself is a nonsense.



+1. Life without fakebook is so much better.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 1, 2012)

mark has screwed FB. In trying to do everything he has made the website so heavy that now i find it unusable.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What is Facebook



A book consists of picture as well as description of several human and semi-human faces. Publisher have a lots of helpers who continuously change the design of that book and the result of one of such creation is 'timeline'.

I hope this little piece of simplified information enlightened you are many other people/visitors like you.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 2, 2012)

i had suspended my account since many months, but logged in again to the bandwagon a few weeks back upon consistent requests from friends (apparently, its one way to keep in contact with a select few nowadays in this FB-crazed world ). then i too encountered this annoying 'timeline' thing. but now am using an extension in chrome named 'timeline remove'. although timeline feature is still present for my account (since it can't be removed), but the extension has made it 'invisible' for me or others to see, and what i/they see is the plain & simple(??) old look.

and now, what i keep doing whenever i feel to, is, log in 'happily', see what all funny & other pictures the world has posted, save those images to my HDD, and then log off (in between, PMing a few contacts)! this is one fruitful use i can currently understand of this book. poor me. though i second batman here from my heart when it comes to FB's features:

*i.imgur.com/cJaLFl.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 2, 2012)

FB Was fun at first,not anymore.now i find Facebook Babes Picture Pack to be more entertaining than FB


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> FB Was fun at first,not anymore.now i find Facebook Babes Picture Pack to be more entertaining than FB



Link?  

I am FB because some of my friends now use FB messages like sms.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 2, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> but the extension has made it 'invisible' for me or others to see, and what i/they see is the plain & simple(??) old look.



Are you sure? I guess the extension would help you to avoid that timeline but your friends would see it unless they are also using some kind of extension.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 2, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Link?



cant post it here.search in torrnts you may find it


----------



## Ironman (Aug 3, 2012)

windchimes said:


> Agree to a major extent. Joined due to peer pressure. But have to stay since I figured out this as the most easiest way to reach to many



Peer Pressure ~~ Me Too , i hate it , just a time killer


rockfella said:


> A nonsense called Facebook and more nonsense called timeline!


It Makes No Sense to use Timeline , 



Sam said:


> +1. Life without fakebook is so much better.



They just sell our personal data to other advertising companies



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> mark has screwed FB. In trying to do everything he has made the website so heavy that now i find it unusable.



MZ need more money and more and more and more ~~~!!!!



GhorMaanas said:


> i had suspended my account since many months, but logged in again to the bandwagon a few weeks back upon consistent requests from friends (apparently, its one way to keep in contact with a select few nowadays in this FB-crazed world ). then i too encountered this annoying 'timeline' thing. but now am using an extension in chrome named 'timeline remove'. although timeline feature is still present for my account (since it can't be removed), but the extension has made it 'invisible' for me or others to see, and what i/they see is the plain & simple(??) old look.
> 
> and now, what i keep doing whenever i feel to, is, log in 'happily', see what all funny & other pictures the world has posted, save those images to my HDD, and then log off (in between, PMing a few contacts)! this is one fruitful use i can currently understand of this book. poor me. though i second batman here from my heart when it comes to FB's features:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/cJaLFl.jpg



I had to keep my account due to friends Pressure



Nanducob said:


> FB Was fun at first,not anymore.now i find Facebook Babes Picture Pack to be more entertaining than FB


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2012)

facebook - face the problems, often.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2012)

Ironman said:


> I had to keep my account due to friends Pressure



If I ever need to keep FB account just because of peer pressure, I would dump the friends that day.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

Better news for Facebook users

Facebook Timeline compulsory from next week


----------



## windchimes (Aug 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Better news for Facebook users
> 
> Facebook Timeline compulsory from next week



lol..back to beginning! that is how this thread started.


*A*gain other poor addons are how "seen" is used in chat and from y'day in groups as well telling who all saw the chat message/post and at what time. And they are keeping edit history of comments as well. 

The whole world is going under their surveillance....and under Google's as well.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 4, 2012)

I am thankful to Facebook for letting me stay in touch with many of my old friends , who would have otherwise been off the radar since i live in a different city now. But now i still catch up every day of my vacation , play Football FIFA cards , go to Chandni . . all possible because we had kept in touch via Facebook.

You might say they aren't my true friends at all , otherwise you need not have to use Facebook to stay in touch. Well, easier said than done , especially when you leave for outside. There are people who I meet up once in a while even without interacting on Facebook , and there are people who we keep bumping into Facebook but not much in real life. Facebook isn't essential for keeping connected , it just makes it a whole lot easier.

Just thought of contributing to the "FOR" side of Facebook since this thread has practically become a Facebook bashing discussion. I did not use Orkut when it was in its prime , but i never felt the need to mock it , if you don't like something it would be wiser not to talk about it ,  otherwise you're just bluffing yourself.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 4, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Just thought of contributing to the "FOR" side of Facebook since this thread has practically become a Facebook bashing discussion. I did not use Orkut when it was in its prime , but i never felt the need to mock it , if you don't like something it would be wiser not to talk about it ,  otherwise you're just bluffing yourself.



Mitraark, do read the entire discussion. Just quoting my own words,



windchimes said:


> have to stay since I figured out this as the most easiest way to reach to many



Providing a wonderful user solution doesnt mean an intrusion to your private space. Hope you share the same thought.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2012)

windchimes said:


> Are you sure? I guess the extension would help you to avoid that timeline but your friends would see it unless they are also using some kind of extension.



i verified with a friend after activating the extension. he said he couldn't see the timeline. and he himself isn't using any extension of that sort. would ask a few others also to verify this.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2013)

thats why i deleted my account. and finally joined here .. TDF . i reaally love TDF.


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)

^ You just dug a 5-month old thread. Congrats!


----------



## Sweves (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't like the Timeline idea of Facebook, but there's nothing we can do about it. However, we have control on what can be posted in our Timeline. You can go to the settings and enable the Timeline review before anything gets posted into your Timeline, you have to approve it.


----------

